# حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئة جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))



## eng_shady (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله الواحد امين

 جايبلكم النهاردة شوية ترانيم قديمة و جديدة  بس سلوو و حزين للناس اللي ليها في الترانيم الحزينة اللي بتكلم عن التوبة و الام المسيح و كدة 
الترانيم دى من رفعي الخاص و كلها مختارينها بالواحدة  ترانيم
كل يوم هرفع ترانيم جديدة بس يا ريت تحسسوني ان تعبي بفايدة و قولولي رايكو
دة اول موضوع ليا

 


*
1- انا ماستهلش *​*
2- صغيرا انا 

3- كما يشتاق الايل

4- كتير بعدت عنك

5- فيك يا كل الاماني

6- تعبان و حملي تقيل

7- من صغري و انا شايل همي​
8- اتصرف انت يا رب فيا

9-كل يوم تحت صليبك

10- بعته قولي بعته بكام

11- ايامنا علي الارض​
12- ياللي امامك حياتي

13- اني اري نفسي

14- هارمي كل تكالي عليك

15- امسك يا رب ايدي

16- صوتك عني غاب(قديش صارلى ناطرة)
​**
17- و انا في جراح الشوك

18- عارفك مش قادر ترتاح

* *19-لوفي يوم*​*
20- اوقات بتوب

21- علمني اكون

22- لما الحمل بيتقل

23- ضاقت الدنيا قصادي

24- ليل العشاء سري

25- يا نفوس حزينة 

26- يا دنيا طالت غربتك

27- في عتمة الليل الحزين

28- شايل همي علي ايديا

29- الفرحة معاه بتكمل

30- صوت كرباج

31- اتعب كتيير

32- كلمة اه

33- مش بالكلام

34- مدينة حزينة

35- عينك عليا

36- صبرك طويل

37- نجينى

38- اه نسيتك

39- امى سيبتينى ليه

40- ترنيمة شهواتى خدتنى

41- الناس تركونى*

*42- أه لو تعرف*

*43- أصله أبويا*

*44- يمكن يوم*

*45- إبن العدرا* 

*46-معاك هاعيش*

*47- عمود سحاب وعمود نار*

*48- يا شعب الله*

*49- دمعك لما يسيل*

*50- ياللى بتحسبها ومشغول*

*51- خلى بالك*

*52- أنا عارف*

*53- بتجرح وتعصب*

*54- دمعة عينيا*

*55- لسة الباب مفتوح*

*56- طوق النجاة*

*57-طعنت يسوع*

*58- شموع التوبة*

*59- انا طبيبك*

*60-  لما الدنيا تجرح فينا*

*61- ناديتك وسط صراخى*

*62- نفسى يارب لمين تتركها*

*63- انا بنتهى ( مريم يا امى )*

*64- الدموع ليل نهار*

*65- راجعلك من بعد خطية*

*66- لحظة جنون*

*67- وسط الليل ربى كلمنى*

*68- جوايا مشاعر

69-إبنك تعب

70- يا نفسـى

71- مجروح وحزين ( نسينا )

72- يايسوع تعبان

73- ليه يا عدرا

74- فى يوم رحت طاحونته

75- لو تغسل دموعى عارى

76- أنت الوحيد

77-جاين بأمرك

78-دارى بضعفاتى

79- ومهما نشوف

80- حضن ايديك

81- أدينى جيت
*​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*مجهود رائع اخى الحبيب *
*وفعلا فيه ناس كتير مبتحبش تنزل  غير نوعيه الترانيم دى *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*
*ياريت تصغر الخط شوية بعد كدة*
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترانيم جميله *
*ومجهود هاايل*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك*​


----------



## eng_shady (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرسي ليك اوي مسترoesi 
علي كلامك دة و علي النصيحة
و ربناا يباركك
و ميرسي ليك اوي ميرو


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

جارى التحميل 

انا مش عشاق الترانيم الحزينه

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*رغم انى مش غاوية ترانيم حزينة
بس المجموعة دى فيها ترانيم رائعة فعلا
ربنا معاك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

انا بموووووت فى حاجه اسمها ترانيم حزينى 

جارى التحميل ياباشا . . . . . . .. . . .. . 

وفى انتظار المزيد 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ألف شكر يا بش مهَندَس *​


----------



## eng_shady (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

سؤال بس للمشرف
عايز اضيف ترانيم 
و مش لاقي في المنتدي دة تعديل للموضوع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ميرسى على المجموعة الجميلة دى من الترانيم وبجد بموت فى الترانيم اللى من النوع ده ميرسى وربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

انا بموووووووووووووووووووووووت فى الترانيم الحزاينى بجدميرسى ليك كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الترانيموربنا معاك ويباركك​​​​


----------



## ROWIS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ربنا معاك بجد دي الترانيم الي انا بحبها


----------



## بنت أبونا بيشوى (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

الترانيم فعلا تحفة ربنا يباركك:big29:


----------



## george george (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

انا بصلي ان الرب يتعامل بالترانيم في القلوب البعيده ليجتذبها بنعمته والرب يبارك كل خدمه لمجد اسمه امين


----------



## dr peter (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

thankssssss ya basha 3ala tarnam


----------



## مينا جورج فهمى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ترانيم اجمل من رائععععععععععععععععععععع   وخلى الخط كبير


----------



## eng_shady (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

الف ميرسي ليكو كولكو
ويا رب فعلا ربنا يتعامل معانا بالترانيم دي
و عنايا يا مونمون مش هصغر الخط عشانك


----------



## faresdos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

     تسلم ايدك


----------



## eng_shady (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

في عتمة الليل الحزين


شايل همي علي ايديا


الفرحة معاه بتكمل

صوت كرباج


اتعب كتيير


في ترانيم بجد عندي كتيير تاني
بس انا عشان في الميد تيرم الايام دي متقلقوش الي جاي حزين اكتر بكتييييييييييييييييير
معانا مش هتقدر تبطل عيااااااااااااط


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجد ترانيم جميله مع انى مش من عشاق الترانيم الحزينه بس فى شويه ترانيم هاديه جميله وى ربنا يبارك خدمتك وعايزين العياط يزيد فى المنتدى


----------



## اشرف رمزى (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

الرب يعوض تعبك فى مجهودك الر ائع . الترانيم التى حملتها جميلة جدا  ومؤثرة هى ديه الترانيم التى تستيقظ النفس من الفتور الروحى  الرب يبارك     اخيك اشرف





> [/QU://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/405799360OTE]


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجد مجهود رائع جدا اخى الغالى

تسلم ايديك وفى انتظار المزيد والمزيد منك​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*انا بحب اسمع الترانيم الحزينة اوووى لاسباب كثيرة لان فى بعض الترانيم بتبكينى على ما نفعله 

والابعض الاخرى بيصحى قلبنا الى فى وقت من الاوقات بيضعف 

انا كنت عاوز ترنيمة اسمها كلمة اه 

ياريت حد يساعدنى *​


----------



## ابو الغطس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

فعلآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى انا بشكرك بجد لانى هى دى الترانيم البحبها بركة القديسين تكون معكى


----------



## mina_star300 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

سلام المسيح معاك م.شادي  شاكر محبتك وشكرا علي الترانيم الحلوه دي  ورب المجد يعوضك:36_3_16::36_3_21::36_3_19::11_1_211v::11_6_204::smil11::smil11:


----------



## eng_shady (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

شكرا لردودكوم الحلوة دي يا جماعة
ترنيمة كلمة اه يا جروح الي انت كنت طالبها
http://www.4shared.com/file/36210207/51ed79da/___online.html
و الي عايز اي ترنيمة يا ريت يقولي و هجبهالو انشالله
مشكلتي بس اليومين دول عشان mid term  بعدين هرفع ترانيم تانية كتييييييييير


----------



## مينا+لكم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ربنا يعوضك مجموعة ترانيم هايلة جدا


----------



## H O P A (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

thanks ya gameeeeeel


----------



## جُرُوحْ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*اشكرك اختى ربنا يباركك على الخدمة الجميلة *​


----------



## naderkhalil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

مهندس شادى 
ترانيمك رائعه فعلا ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يخليك يارب برج عالى مدينه حصينه و تفتخر بقدوس اسرائيل .


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*



eng_shady قال:


> شكرا لردودكوم الحلوة دي يا جماعة
> ترنيمة كلمة اه يا جروح الي انت كنت طالبها
> http://www.4shared.com/file/36210207/51ed79da/___online.html
> و الي عايز اي ترنيمة يا ريت يقولي و هجبهالو انشالله
> مشكلتي بس اليومين دول عشان mid term بعدين هرفع ترانيم تانية كتييييييييير


 
ترنيمه رووووووووووووووعه

ياريت من ده كتير

شكراااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## caro/كارو (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجد رائع ربنا يباركك بس كان ليا طلب لو سمحت ممكن تجيب باقى الترانيم اللى فى الشريط بتاع ترنيمه كما يشتاق الايل


----------



## eng_shady (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

عنيا يا كارو
هسالك و ارد عليك قريب اوي
حتي لو ملقتهوش
و الف ميرسي ليك علي مرورك


----------



## monygirl (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرسى على الترانيم الجميلة دى وميرسى لتعبك


----------



## ابن الطبيعه (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ربنا يعودكم​


----------



## oesi no (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*



> بجد رائع ربنا يباركك بس كان ليا طلب لو سمحت ممكن تجيب باقى الترانيم اللى فى الشريط بتاع ترنيمه كما يشتاق الايل


*اعتقد الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط قوتى وتسبحتى فتيات الانبا رويس*
*والشريط موجود على المنتدى*​


----------



## جرجس شنودة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

[​ربنا يبارك تعبك ترانيم جميلة جدا ياريت مجموعة تانية ربنا معاك


----------



## eng_shady (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرسي ليك oesi_no
علي مجهودك دة ربنا يعوضك
وميرسي اكتر علي مرورك علي الموضوع


----------



## gogooo2day (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## daivy (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

مجموعة  ترانيم جميلة جداوانا بموت فى ترنيمة كل يوم بجد ميرسى  جدااا


----------



## botros_22 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*


جميل جدااا شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## جومانا فواد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجد ترنيم فوق الروعه رقبنا يعوضك بس فيه بعض النكات مش شغاله


----------



## Marcies (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

​مرسي خالص علي مجموعة الترانيم الرائعه 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ونفسي في ترنيمة "امسك يمينى ربى واهدينى في طريقي الى اليك" من فضلك


----------



## jano_roving (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

مش عارفة اقول اية بجد رائع جدا 
ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## eng_shady (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرسي اوي علي رددكو الحلوة دي
انا بس مش قادر ارفع ترانيم تاني عشان الميدتيرمات و الامتحنات العملي و الشفوي و الكلام دة
جووامانا مذيرسي علي مروريك بس هي اية الينكات الي بايظة عشان اصلحها
و هدورلك marciees علي الترنيمة


----------



## eng_shady (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

marcies sry mesh l2iha


----------



## مريم ماهر (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ميرسى جدا على الترانيم ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## manshy10000 (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

مجموعة جامدة جدا جدا
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## eng_shady (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

مرسي ي مريم و مانشي علي مروركو و رددكو الجميلة دي
و يا رب الترانيم تكون عجبتكو نورتو الموضوع


----------



## emad ATEF (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Kerya_Layson (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ترانيم جميله فعلا وانا من عشاق الترانيم الحزينى وكنت بدور عليها او بحاول اجمعها  شكراااااااا جدا وربنا يعوضك


----------



## yossef smr (18 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

فعلا انا كنت فى حاجة لهذا النوع من الترانيم
فهى تبكتنا على خطايانا
ولا تبخل علينا بالمزيد منها
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

نسيت اسئلك لو كان عندك ترنيمة مش بالكلام
ياريت تقولى اللينك
معلش هتعبك معايا


----------



## eng_shady (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

سندريلا 2010
الترنيمة الي انتي عايزاها اهي
http://www.4shared.com/file/82023241/6d1a559b/16_Track_16.html
و يا ريت تقولي لما تنزليها عشان اعرف انك دخلتي تاني و خدتي اللينك
و ميرسي علي ردك الي فوق الجميل دة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرسى كتير على تعبك
انا نزلتها وشكرا مرة تانى
ربنا معاك


----------



## caro/كارو (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*



oesi_no قال:


> *اعتقد الترنيمة موجودة فى شريط قوتى وتسبحتى فتيات الانبا رويس*
> 
> 
> *والشريط موجود على المنتدى*​


 لأ الترنيمه دى موجوده فى شريط سيدى يسوع لفريق القلب المرنم كنيسة مارجرجس بألماظة و اللى بيرنموها اسمهم سلفيا هانى و بيتر هانى


----------



## mena fayez (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرسى على المجموعة الجميلة دى من الترانيم وبجد بموت فى الترانيم اللى من النوع ده ميرسى وربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

لو ممكن تقدر تيجيب شريط لفريق كنيسة العدرا مدينة النور  مش فاكر اسم الشريط ومرسى جدا على مجهودك الجميل دة   ربنا يعوضك


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ايوة اسمه لية سايبنى بجد الشريط دة جميل جدااااااا


----------



## علي مزيكا (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرسي على الترانيم الرائعة
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## eng_shady (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

jesus love jone
انا عنددي الشريط
ارفعهولك لو انت عايز
بس انا فاضلي يومين و اخلص امتحناتي
و عنيا الاتنين لو تحب ارفعهولك
و اسف علي التاخير


----------



## هايدى كاراس (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

مشممكن ايه الترانيم الجامدة دي بجد جميلة اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوا انا بحب الترانيم الي من النوع ده اوي:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## حبيب حليم (29 يناير 2009)

*رد*

شكرا على هذه الترانيم الجميلة وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك :smil8::smil8:


----------



## eng_shady (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73454
دة موضوع للاخ cobcob  علية الشريط الي انت عايزة يا jesus love jone
فية الشريط كولو


----------



## vlad100001 (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

_*شكرا كتير جدا . موضوع هايل ربنا يعوضك​*_


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*



eng_shady قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73454
> دة موضوع للاخ cobcob  علية الشريط الي انت عايزة يا jesus love jone
> فية الشريط كولو




شكرا على اهتمامك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## boshra_samy (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

يارب يعوضك عن كل تعبك ويعطيك نعمة اكتر واكتر علشان تمتعنا بالحاجات الحلوة دى


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترانيم رائعة فعلا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## اسرائيلى (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك    لتكون عيناك مفتوحتين على هدا البيت ليلا ونهاراعلى الموضع الدى قلت انك تضع اسمك فيه


----------



## eng_shady (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرولا بشري love jesus اسرائيلي valid
نورتو الموضوع و ياريت تكون كل الترانيم عجبتكو


----------



## اسرائيلى (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

جميله جدا
الله يعوض تعب محيتك وننتظر النزيد وكل ماهو جديد شكرااااااااااااااااااشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_shady (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

كل سنة و انتو طيبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين بمناسبة الصيام   55 يوم

حينما يختار ألانسان بأرادتة    
                                       يفقد الحرمان معناه


----------



## llove (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

لو سماحتوا عيزين ترانيم فريق انغام السماء بالمنيا


----------



## ابو الغطس (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

فعلآ رائع ربنا يبرككككك


----------



## مجدى ماهر (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

شكرا جدا على الترانيم الحلوة دى


----------



## sdg (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

الترانيم الحزينة حلوة قوى وكمان روعة جدا ربنا يعوض تعبكم ومحبتكم ويريد تيجيبو ترنيمة كلمة اه يا ربى وعايزين المزيد


----------



## eng_shady (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

sdg
عندي الترنيمة  هرفعهالك 
سوري لو اخرت عليك
و نورت الموضوع و ربنا يباركك


----------



## llove (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

عيزين ترانيمة بس معلش انا مش فكرة بداية الترنيمة هى بدقول واقفين بيحروتوا على زهرك الكرباج


----------



## soso968 (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

انا مش عشاق الترانيم الحزينه

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك


----------



## sunshineagain (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*اشكرك كتيييييييييير ترنومات جميله *


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

جميل اوى اوى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك فعلا اكتر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيكوجيكو (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجد ترانيم رائعة تسلم ايديك 
بس كان لى طلب  فيه ترنيمة كانت بتقول ربى حبيبى ليك بصلى عايز افرح فرح قلبى يا ريت تقدر تلاقيها بس انا مش عارفة شريط ايه لانها قديمة شوية وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جيكوجيكو (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجد ترانيم رائعة تسلم ايديك 
بس كان لى طلب  فيه ترنيمة كانت بتقول ربى حبيبى ليك بصلى عايز افرح فرح قلبى يا ريت تقدر تلاقيها بس انا مش عارفة شريط ايه لانها قديمة شوية وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## miroo (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

جميل قوى ربنا يعوض تعبكم وجارى التحميل دلوقتى


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ياريت تكون في ترانيم تاني حزينه


----------



## sdg (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

انا من عشاق الترانيم الحزينة وميرسى على تعبك ومحبتك وربنا يعوضك على المجهود الرائع ده بس انا كنت طلبت قبل كده ترنيمة كلمة اه ياربى وبعتلى الرد وقولتلى هارفعهالك ودورت على الترنيمةومالقتهاش وشكرا


----------



## eng_shady (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

llove ميرسي لمرورك نورتي الموضوع
بس للاسف مش عارفها لكن و عرفتها اكيد هجبها
soso968 شكرا ليكي انتي و يا رب الترانيم تكون عجبتك
ميرسي sunshineagain
,جيكو جيكو ,miro , مارلين باسيلي, ماجي باسيلي
شكرا لمروركو و ياريت  الترانيم كلها تعجبكو نزلوها كلها بجد حتي لو اسمها معجبكوش اوي بس كلهم جامدين بجد 
sdg سوري اخرت اوي كان عشان امتحناتي و  دنيتي مش متظبطة
بس انا رفعتها  و فيديو كمان جامدة اوي
الرابط اهو
كلمة اه يا ربي
http://www.4shared.com/file/93365790/95da5933/__online.html

اللي عايز كمان كلمات اي ترنيمة يقولي اطفاالي اي حاجة عندي كتيييييييير جدا و كمان عروض power point


----------



## waelandhitham (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

الرب يعطيكم نعمة وسلام علي المجهود الكبير دا


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

_ميرسى جدا_



_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## llove (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

شكرا على محبتكم وبجد ترانيم حلوة خالص ولزيزة


----------



## eng_shady (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

llove
سوري معرفتش الاقي الترنيمة اللي انتي عايزاها و عموما هحاول تاني


----------



## ana asmy (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ميرسي جدا ً علي الترانيم الرائعه دي 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
كنت عايز بس كلمات ترنيمة " صوتك عني غاب " 
وشكرا ً


----------



## eng_shady (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ana samy
سوري اخرت عليك
ملقتش غير كلماتت الترنيمة دى بالذات  :d
طلعت  مش عندي بس انا كتبتها كان نفسي اعملها بور بوينت بس عشان الوقت و عموما الكلمات اهي
قديش صار لي ناطرة
كاسمع جواب 
من عندك يا ربي
صوتك عني غاب
انا قلبي تعب
مش قادرة انطر بعد
انا وضعي صعب
و عم يدبل بعمري الورد
و انت وعدت و قلت
اسالو تعطو اطلبو تجدو
انا عم بسال انا عم بطلب
بدي من هالحالة اهرب
انا عم بسال انا عم بطلب
تعبان و ضيعت المهرب
دخيلك اسمعني انا قلبي تعب
سامحني يارب ان كنت 
*********
عن حق الملامة عليت
اني خسرت الراحة
لو كل العالم ظلموني
بعرف انك تبقي حنون
لكن شو بعمل بظنوني
بتخلي ايماني يخور
شو كتار اللي لاموني
شمتو في و زلوني
قالو اني مش عاشوفك
اشفيني فتخلي عيوني
انا قلبي تعب
مش قادرة انطر بعد
انا وضعي صعب
و عم يدبل بعمري الورد
و انت وعدت و قلت
اسالو تعطو اطلبو تجدو
انا عم بسال انا عم بطلب
بدي من هالحالة اهرب
انا عم بسال انا عم بطلب
تعبان و ضيعت المهرب
دخيلك اسمعني انا قلبي تعب


----------



## margow (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

الترانيم جميلة اوى وانا بحبهم كلهم وكان نفسى فيهم لانهم مش عندى 
بس للاسف ولا ترانيمة رادية تنزل مش عارفة ليه 
عموما شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## ana asmy (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ana msh 3arf a2olk eh 
really merci gedan 
rabena ye3awadak


----------



## ماريتا (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

_*انا فعلا بحب الترانيم دى اوى ومبسوطة انى لقيتها بسهولة*_
_*بجد انا مش لاقية كلام اقولة غير ان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك لآخواتك وللمنتدى*_
_*ميرسى ليك جدااااااااا*_​


----------



## helooo (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجد الترانيم جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## eng_shady (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

hello marita margo 
merci awy we mafish da3y llshokr 5ales 
we rbna ybarkko
مارججو
تنزيل الترانيم سهل اوي اوي
هتودس علي اسم الترنيمة
هتفتحليك صفحة
دوسي علي
download now
هتستني كام ثانية هتلاقي عداد بيقل في لثواني
بعدين تدوسي علي 
doenload here
و تنزليها
نزلي و قوليلي مستني ردك


----------



## peter rady (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*من غير ما اسمعهم واضح من اسمائهم انهم حلوين جدا*


----------



## eng_shady (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

طاب اسمعه م بس يا بوب
و عموما منور و ياريت يعجبوك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بصراحة انت ملكش حل اشكرك كتير قوووووووووى
ترانيم غاية فى الروعة دخلت الى القلب على طول
لكن عايز اقول انت حسك عالى الجودة اشكرك مرة اخرى
الى الا مام وهات لاعضاء المنتدى الجميل دة ترانيم اكتر 
واكتر علشان يسعد قلبونا ولك كل احترامى

          جادليو ابو بوسى


----------



## eng_shady (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

نورت الموضوع يا استاذ جاديلو
و ربنا يخليك علي الكلام الجميل دة
انا مستهلوش خالص
و اتمني انك تكون سمعت الترانيم كلها
و لو عجبوك اسمع الترنيمة دي 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81050
هتعجبك جدا جدا


----------



## eng_shady (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

Happppy easter alllllllll


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## eng_shady (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

amad al malk merci kteer
rbna ybark 7yatk


----------



## الهن فوزى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

شكرا على المجهود الرااااااااائع جارى التحميل:fun_lol::fun_lol::big29::big29::010104~171::010104~171::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


----------



## maryoum (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

شكررررررررررررررررررا على الترانيم الرائعة


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

مجموعة رائعة جدا


----------



## مسعد خليل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

مجهود رائع وجميل الرب يباركك


----------



## nstevenp (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجد مجهود رائع


----------



## Samir poet (4 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بجدا اكثر من رائع ياريت تستمر كدا وتجبلنا 
اكتر من كدا بجد


----------



## saber melad (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*كمية ترانيم ممتازة بجد*


----------



## saber melad (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*الشيطان قال ليسوع قتلتلك شويةوشوية خوفتهم*
*رد عليه يسوع وقاله الى قتلتهم معايا فى السما والى خوفتهم جولى الكنيسة صابر ميلاد حبيب المسيح*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

بما انى بجد من عاشقين الترانيم الحزينة
هحاول اتابع الموضوع يوميا احط فيه ترانيم 

*

**

للتحمــــــــــــــــيل
* 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wxrecjd8t0bw2cg​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*

**
للتحمـــــــــــيل*

http://www.mediafire.com/?c3h4i3glnu8p9t6​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*




*للتحمــــــــــــــيل*

http://www.mediafire.com/?802f34ddc08ax1w​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة نجينى
للمرنم ميشيل طلعت


مكنتش عارف انك الحب ده كله فيك
وانا حارم نفسى منك علشان عايش ناسيك
 انا كنت زمان بعندك ورجعت ياربى ليك
ارجوك اقبلنى عندك غرقان مسكت فيك

 نجينى اصلى اتعلقت بيك ودينى للشط وللامان
قوينى واسند قلبى بايديك خلينى ملكك طول الزمان
ازاى العمر ده كله عدى وانا مش عايش معاك
انا جاى وبعاهدك انهارده دايما هطلب رضاك

- انت اتمنيت رجوعى واول ما رجعت ليك
لما نزلت دموعى نزلت دمعة عينيك
واتارينى كمان وحشتك مش بس وحشتنى 
ولقيتنى بقول بحبك ياللى بتحبنى

نجينى اصلى اتعلقت بيك ودينى للشط وللامان
قوينى واسند قلبى بايديك خلينى ملكك طول الزمان
ازاى العمر ده كله عدى وانا مش عايش معاك
انا جاى وبعاهدك انهارده دايما هطلب رضاك
*
للتحميـــــــــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?ju86fbs8p2bc619​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة اه نسيتك
للمرنمة سارة معروف*

*مافتكرش  امتى اخر مرة  وقفت قدامك اصلى
   مافتكرش احساسى ليك باحتياجى وباشتياقى  امتى حصلى

اه  نسيتك  ونسيت حياتى معاك
                     وجوه منى كتمت صوتك يايسوع
اه نسيت ومهمنيش فى يوم رضاه
                             واخترت اروح فى طريق مالهوش  رجوع

+مافتكرش امتى  اخر مرة حسيت بالامان 
                                      بعد ماسبت نفسى غرقانه فى الطوفان
انسان من غير ملامح وموج الشر جامح
                                     مسجون وسجنى من غير حيطان

**اه  نسيتك  ونسيت حياتى معاك
                     وجوه منى كتمت صوتك يايسوع
اه نسيت ومهمنيش فى يوم رضاه
                             واخترت اروح فى طريق مالهوش  رجوع

**+خطيتى فى  دموعى  بتعيشنى  
                          كل ذنبى وضعف قلبى عنك حايشنى
اد ايه فات عليا  وانت بعيد عن عينيا
                          انت عارف اد ايه حضنك واحشنى* 

*للتحميــــــــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?3w50e3u9t1air0z​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( امى سيبتينى ليه )
كورال ( ملاك الذبيحة )
*

*اسمحيلى يا امى اقولك ان ابنك اتاخد ايوة منك
ليه سمحتى انى اتسرق من جوة حضنك
سبتينى ليه للذئاب للعذاب للسراب
وانتى عارفة انى ضعيف زى الضباب ومن تراب
ابنك انا وحشانى يا اما ومن غيرك ضايع انا
سبتينى ليه للتانيين ولنفسى انا

فى يوم مابعدت عنى قلبى عليك انفطر
يابنى ياحتة منى عينى بتنزف مطر
مين قال يابنى انى سيبتك مين قال انى تركتك
ده انت اللى اخترت بعدك وسيبتنى بإرادتك
غروك بإيه يابنى وخدعوك خلوك تسيبنى
وياترى مرتاح دلوقتى وانت بعيد عن حضنى

الوقت مش وقت عتاب وفى قلبى وفى قلبك الم وعذاب
المهم عندى هو انت يابنى 
ومش مهم ..مش مهم
مين فينا اللى ساب*

*للتحميـــــــــل *
http://www.mediafire.com/?tgr18v3rmi6rp0j​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (4 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

يارب سلام
الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

تم تعديل جميع اللينكات المتوقفة
وبإذن ربنا هحاول اتابع الموضوع يوميا 
وهيتم تجميع الترانيم فى المشاركة الاولى فى الموضوع
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( شهواتى خدتنى )
للشماس ( ساتر ميخائيل )*
*
شهواتى خدتنى ايامى خانتنى انا ومشيت بعيد
الفكر غلبنى وسرت انا وحدى فى الدنيا وحيد
لكن انا واقف مستنيك قلبى وعنيا يابنى عليك
ليه تقسى عليا ارجع الي تعالى لحنانى ماتنسانيش

كان نفسى ربى معاك اعيش غير حضنك انت انا ماليش
ورجعت تهت تانى وبعدت خفت اروح ماتقبلنيش

شهواتى خدتنى ايامى خانتنى انا ومشيت بعيد
الفكر غلبنى وسرت انا وحدى فى الدنيا وحيد
لكن انا واقف مستنيك قلبى وعنيا يابنى عليك
ليه تقسى عليا ارجع الي تعالى لحنانى ماتنسانيش

ازاى وانا واقفلك ع الباب افتحلى يا اغلى الاحباب
هات الجراح تعالى ارتاح مكانك فى قلبى تعالى اداويك

شهواتى خدتنى ايامى خانتنى انا ومشيت بعيد
الفكر غلبنى وسرت انا وحدى فى الدنيا وحيد
لكن انا واقف مستنيك قلبى وعنيا يابنى عليك
ليه تقسى عليا ارجع الي تعالى لحنانى ماتنسانيش*

*التحميــــــــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?iv25b8gjqw4robm​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( الناس تركونى )
للمرنم ( رومانى رؤوف )

الناس اتخلوا عنى وفى ضيقى وعذابى
ولا حدش سأل عنى ولا قرع بابى
لكن حبيبى جانى وبلطفه عزانى
وملا كيانى وقالى ده انت ابنى
*

*الناس ظلمونى تركونى فى مصايبى
وفى حزنى ماعرفونى ولا حتى حبايبى
لكن حبيبى امين مسح لى دمع العين
فرحنى وعزانى وقالى ده انت ابنى

الناس قالوا عليا كلام مر وقاسى
جرحونى فى تجاربى حتى اهلى وناسى
لكن حبيبى حنين حمله خفيف وهين
ريح لى فؤادى وقالى ده انت ابنى

التحميــــــــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?yypgjcyaj30uy4w
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( اه لو تعرف )
كورال ( ملاك الذبيحة )
*

*اه لو تعرف ايه احساسى لما عشانك كنت بقاسى
على الصليب المر ساقونى كنت ولسة بسببك اقاسى*
*
† بص لتاج الشوك على راسى شايف يابنى ازاى كان قاسى 
شوف بصعوبة ازاى انفاسى من مسمار مغروس وبقاسى*.

*† حط صباعك جوة فى جنبى تلقى الحربة جرحت قلبى
من الكرباج متقطع ضهرى وعشانك يابنى كان صلبى*.

*† كل ده يابنى عليا يهون خزى وعار ودمع عيون
الا قساوتك والجحود اصعب من جنبى المطعون*

*التحميــــــــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?cwk82owr9iqwf2z​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( اصله أبويا )
للمرنم ( سامى سمير )

اصله ابويا وهو عارفنى هو ناقشنى على كفيه
امشى معاه وانا متطمن كل حياتى ملك ايديه

† قامت ريح وعصفت بيا بدأت قربى تغرق بيا
صوته ندهلى قال متخافشى انا وياك ع الميه هاتمشى

† وسط الغربة ووسط همومى زاد الدمع جوه عيونى
مد بسرعة هو ايديه قالى سلامى انا اعطيك

† لما العالم يقسى علينا نرفع ليك يارب ايدينا
احنا عبيدك نقوم ونبنى وسلامنا يارب عليك

التحميـــــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?p01hiwpp2j3p16v
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( يمكن يوم )
للمرنمة  ( مريم بطرس )

يمكن يوم مالقاش الاخ حتى صديقى يغيب
يمكن يوم الحب فى قلب اللى اسمه حبيب
لكن ابدا مابتنساش ولا تنسى مشاعر جوايا 
تحكيلك اييييييييه فى قلبى 

انت اللى باقى لى من الدنيا وفاضل جنبى
انت اللى بتمسك بايديا وساند قلبى

يمكن يوم مالقاش الام وحتى الاب يغيب
يمكن يوم مالقاش الابن اللى اتمنيته قريب
**لكن ابدا مابتنساش ولا تنسى مشاعر جوايا 
تحكيلك اييييييييه فى قلبى 

**انت اللى باقى لى من الدنيا وفاضل جنبى
انت اللى بتمسك بايديا وساند قلبى*

*التحميــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?wsvsu7v5ejgsf14​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( ابن العدرا )
فريق ( بداية جديدة )

† فى يوم اليأس كان جوايا كبير قوى
ومن كتر الاحزان قلبى بينكوى

صرخت بأعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى 
ابنك يا عدرا تايه وبينده عليكى

† قلبى كان مليان بالجرح والحرمان
مالقتش الامان ياعدرا فى اى مكان

**صرخت بأعلى صوت ياعدرا مدى ايديكى 
ابنك يا عدرا تايه وبينده عليكى

† رجعت ياعدرا ليكى دموعى مالية عنيا
مدى ليا ايديكى نجينى من الخطية

التحميــــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?ava8248j6l3oonj
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( معاك هاعيش )
للمرنمة ( الين ابراهيم )

نظرة حزن فى عينى صرخة اه من قلبى 
دمعة بتملى سنينى ولا فيش صاحب جنبى 
افراح بتروح قلبى مجروح جوايا جروح قاسية بتجرحنى
شايل احمال ولا تقل جبال وفى قلبى سؤال مين هيريحنى

ولقيت قدامى صورة هادية جميلة بتبسم 
كانت صورتك ياربى اجمل ملامح تترسم
وجريت انادى حبيب الكل ده يسوع الهى هو الحل
ولا جرح ولا اهه ولا دموع ده يسوع غيرلى الموضوع
وشفى لى قلبى الموجوع فرحان انا وللسما مرفوع

معاك هاعيش مايهمنيش ماتهزنيش اعلى الامواج
محمى فى ايديك مسنود عليك يالهى بيك مابقاش محتاج

التحميـــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?9mqgvyjsp7t0or5
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة (عمود سحاب وعمود نار )
للمرنم ( ميشيل بقطر )

عمود سحاب وعمود نار وعين بتحرس ليل ونهار
فى ارض مصر اله جبار ووعده ارض جديدة ودار

† فى  مصر شعب الرب حزين طلب حماية وقال يامعين
طلب وعود الرب عشان وعوده ماتغيرها سنين

† يامصر شعب وسلطة وجاه نسيتوا ان الرب اله
قسيتوا على شعبه اللى اختاره وقولتوا ان الهه نساه

† مرشوشة بالدم الاعتاب والرب واضح انه قريب
بدأت تبان ارض الاحباب وبكرة هتروح ياغريب

التحميــــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?ccw65mny08mrn58
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة  ( يا شعب الله )
للمرنم ( ساتر ميخائيل )

يا شعب الله الساعة جاية ياشعب الله الدنيا فانية
قوم وانفض الغبار وارجع ليسوع البار
قوله سامحنى ياربى
راجع كلى دموع ارحمنى يايسوع
دى توبة من قلبى 

لو يوم تجيله ترمى همومك
هو الوحيد اللى هايقدر يقدر يصونك
**قوم وانفض الغبار وارجع ليسوع البار
قوله سامحنى ياربى
راجع كلى دموع ارحمنى يايسوع
دى توبة من قلبى *

*راجع وهمى شايله فى كفوفى
زاد حملى ياما على كتفى من كتر خوفى*
*قوم وانفض الغبار وارجع ليسوع البار
قوله سامحنى ياربى
راجع كلى دموع ارحمنى يايسوع
دى توبة من قلبى *

*التحميــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?5h6jp56vrxbvekx​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( دمعك لما يسيل )
للمرنم ( رومانى رؤوف )

دمعك لما يسيل لما تكون حيران 
لما يكون الحمل تقيل فى يسوع الامان
قوم اصرخ اليه واركع هتلاقيه بيمدلك ايده ما انت الغالى عليها

ياللى عايش تعبان قلبك كله انين
ارجع ليسوع الحنان يمسح دمع العين
**قوم اصرخ اليه واركع هتلاقيه بيمدلك ايده ما انت الغالى عليها

كل الناس تتخلى كل الناس بتخون
الا يسوع دايما بيسامح دايما قلبه حنون
**قوم اصرخ اليه واركع هتلاقيه بيمدلك ايده ما انت الغالى عليها

التحميــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?1nfko7eidbd2hkd
*​


----------



## dvd471 (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

ترانيم جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( ياللى بتحسبها ومشغول )
للمرنمة ( مريم بطرس )

ياللى بتحسبها ومشغول ودايما خايف من الايام
ليه بتفكر فى المجهول ليه مش عايش لحظة سلام
مش هايسيبك يوم تحتاج راح يشبع بالخير ايامك 
مهما ان زاد الموج او هاج ثق ده الهك عنده سلامك

اوعى تفكر ان بمالك راح تلقى للفرح ضمان
عود ليسوع يضمن ايامك عمر المال ما بيدى امان
**مش هايسيبك يوم تحتاج راح يشبع بالخير ايامك 
مهما ان زاد الموج او هاج ثق ده الهك عنده سلامك*

*اصحى لامتى تعيش مخدوع لاحلامك مش لاقى نهاية
قوله سامحنى ياربى يسوع قول لسنين البعد كفاية*
*مش هايسيبك يوم تحتاج راح يشبع بالخير ايامك 
مهما ان زاد الموج او هاج ثق ده الهك عنده سلامك*

*التحميـــــــــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?92gn03jx7grnded​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

اخونا Metoo
ميرسى لمشاركتك 
واعتقد انها ترنيمة فيديو
مكانها يكون فى قسم المرئيات
​


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

شكراً ستنا .. 

منيح إنك حذفتيها لأنو مو زابطة معي أنزّل مقطع الفيديو وما بقدر أعدّل ...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*




MeToo قال:


> شكراً ستنا ..
> 
> منيح إنك حذفتيها لأنو مو زابطة معي أنزّل مقطع الفيديو وما بقدر أعدّل ...


*تحت امرك 
ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*مجهود جبار و ترانيم رائعة ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( خلى بالك )
للمرنم ( رومانى سليمان )

خلى بالك ياللى بتزرع بكرة هتحصد اللى زرعته
واللى بنيته ليك راح يرجع تشترى انت اللى فى يوم بعته

† اللى قولته فى يوم على غيرك بكرة هيتقال برضه عليك
حتى اللى رسمته فى تفكيرك غيرك بكرة هيرسمه ليك

† ياللى بتزرع حب وخير خير الرب هيملى حياتك
بكرة هتحصد اجر كبير والتعويض يغمر اوقاتك*
*
† ياللى بنيت للعمر مخازن وقلت يانفسى العمر طويل
مهما نهار الدنيا يطول لازم بكرة هييجى الليل*
*
† لو جيت ليسوع الحنان يدى لقلبك ارض جديدة
تكبر فى بذور الايمان تحصدها فى ابدية سعيدة*

*التحميـــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?070w9r8qbqtlch6​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*

*ترنيمة ( أنا عارف ) *

*أنا عارف ومتأكد انك لما بتشدد والحمل عليا بتزود و ده علشان تقوى عظامى
وإنك لما بتجربنى مش غاوى يارب تعذبنى انت بس بتأدبنى وتثبت ع الارض اقدامى

† حتى لو اترميت فى البير واتبعت عبد واسير
جوة السجن اتهانت كتير عارف دى مجرد بداية
- مش هسأل ليه انت ناسينى بطلب بس ايديك قوينى
واثق انك هتخلينى حاجة تانية فى النهاية

† ولو اخدت منى كل شئ وفى احزانى ومرضى غريق
مش لاقى جنبى اى صديق انت لوحدك عندى كفاية 
- شفت معاك الفرحة اصناف من حبة ضيق انا ليه اخاف
واثق هتعوضنى اضعاف هبدأ من جديد الحكاية

† ولو وقعت فى بطن الحوت وخلاص قربت على الموت
سامع قلبى من غير وحاسس باللى جوايا 
- مش راح اهرب من قدامك وبإيمان هنفذ كلامك
مادام فى قلبى يارب سلامك وايديك فى طريق ليا حماية

† ومهما تجاربك بتوجعنى ولا الف شوكة راح تمنعنى
مفيش حاجة هترجعنى وتخلينى اخسر سمايا
بيك انا اقوى من الاول هدوس على الامى واتحمل 
قوتك فى الضعف تكمل وانت يارب هو رجايا

التحميــــــــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?ee7nyt9xdw2eo2e 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*يا ساتر يارب ليه بس الحزن دة هههههههههه
ربنا طيب وحلو وحنين 

بس مجهود حلو خالص تاسونى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*هشارك يا تاسونى معاكم بترنيمة مش حزينة لكن مُعزية خالص *



*بتجرح وتعصب
للحن الروحاني ابونا موسى


بتجرح وتعصب…بتضرب وتشفي
لو اليأس يغلب…بتبعت امل
وتسمح بضيقة…لكنك بصفي
بتوجد طريقة…ومخرج وحل
بتيجي في ميعادك…وتنقذ ولادك…وابليس اصادك خلاص انهزم
وافراحنا تدبل…نجيلك تبدل…همومنا لسعادة وتمحي الالم
يسوع انت تقدر…تعيني في ضيقي…وللفخ تكسر يا رب البشر
مادمت انت سيدي…بوعدك حـــ توفي…حـــ تمسك بأيدي في وقت الخطر
بتيجي في ميعادك…وتنقذ ولادك…وابليس اصادك خلاص انهزم
وافراحنا تدبل…نجيلك تبدل…همومنا لسعادة وتمحي الالم


للتحميل







**http://www.4shared.com/audio/OEnd0CFg/05-_.html*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *يا ساتر يارب ليه بس الحزن دة هههههههههه
> ربنا طيب وحلو وحنين
> 
> بس مجهود حلو خالص تاسونى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*ههههههههههههه
معلش يا ابوتربو 
فى ناس بتعشق النوع ده من الترانيم وانا منهم 
الشكر لاخونا شادى اللى كان عامل الموضوع من الاول
*​


----------



## sameh fayez (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع والرب يبارككم


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2011)

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااا ليكى با قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*ترنيمة ( تايه وسط بحور العالم )
للمرنم ( رومانى رؤوف )
*

*تايه وسط بحور العالم ناسى انى ابن ليك
تارك نفسى للخطية بايع كل محبة اليك
قوينى ياربى فى ضعفى حسسنى ان انا غالب بيك 
ياللى قلت فى وقت الضعف ثق دايما انا عينى عليك 

† لما فى لحظة بحس بأنى هم العالم غطى رجايا
بلقى كلامك جه صحانى نبه قلبى يترجاك

† بدموع التوبة بصرخلك مد ايديك انا مستنيك 
واثق انى بين ايديك ابن حقيقى غالب بيك

التحميـــــــــــــل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4jbtdxhl862c1hs
*​


----------



## تيمو (13 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارقي مكتبة للترانيم الحزيـــنة و الهـادئةslow جميلة جدا(( متجدد يوميا))*



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تحت امرك *
> *ربنا معاك*​


 
حاشاكِ ستّي 


كلنا تحت أمر الحكومة :t33:


----------



## lovely dove (18 فبراير 2011)

مجموعه جميلة قوي انا بعشق الترانيم الحزينة 
ربنا يعوض تعبكم 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*ترنيمة ( دمعة عينيا )
فريق ( بارثينيا )

**امسح دمعة عنيا شيل الجراح من حياتي 
    ابعد عني الخطية نسيني عشقي لذاتي*

*انا عايزة حياتي تكون وياك 
عايزاك تساعدني اعيش في حماك 
وانا بترجاك بترجاك      تمسح دمعة عنيا*

*† يايسوع يا غالي عندي انت الأمل الوحيد اللي يقدر بلمسة يحيني من جديد
    غرقانة في بحر خطايا مش عارفة ازاي راح أموت لكن ايدك ويايا هتعديني السدود*

*† **انا في انتظار وعودك عارفة ان الوعد اكيد انا هبدأ    اول خطوة وانت عليك التجديد
    اديني قلب يحبك مش قلب من حديد نورلي طريقي بحبك قربني من المواعيد*

*التحمـــــــــيل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?d9h1ja2np42iq4t​


----------



## reva samy (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على مجهودك والترانيم الجميلة دى ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لسة الباب مفتوح )
للمرنمة ( نرمين نمر )

لسة الباب مفتوح ادخل ياللى بعيد
لو ضاعت الفرصة ندمك مش هيفيد

† اللى هايقفل مش انسان ممكن تترجاه يفتحلك
لا ده الرب الديان ايه عزرك ماهو ياما ندهلك.

† ياللى غرورك يوم خلاك تنسى الام وجراح وصليب
حاسب اخر البعد هلاك حاسب اخر البعد لهيب.

† عهد النعمة اليوم بينادى يلا تعالى يا كل بعيد
تفرح ويا يسوع الفادى وفى الابدية الفرح يزيد .

التحميــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?a6vplwhc9r3scaa
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2011)

عاوز ترنيمة 
بنطرح قدام صليبك 
للمرنم رومانى روؤف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة
> بنطرح قدام صليبك
> للمرنم رومانى روؤف


*مش موجودة 
وياريت طلبات الترانيم تتحط بعد كده فى الموضوع المخصص ليها
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*ترنيمة ( طوق النجاة )
للمرنم ( جورج أنور )*

*محتاج لطوق النجاة اللى انا هتعلق به
محتاج لايدين حبيبى وحمولى هسيبها عليه

† ازاى الجأ لغيره ازاى اسيب حبيبى 
ازاى انسى جروحه انسى عذاب الصليب*.

*† ده العالم واللى فيه مليان بشوقى اليه
بجرى دايما عليه واهرب من نفسى له*.

*† ده انت اللى معاك حياتى وبايدك دى نجاتى
بتشيل عنى اهاتى لما برفع صلاتى*.

*التحمــــيل *
http://www.mediafire.com/?nnh8zmazx59c444​


----------



## smsm_mo7a (1 مارس 2011)

بجد مرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة ( طعنت يسوع )
للمرنمة ( فيفيان السودانية )*
*
* * أيوة طعنت يسوع بإيديا بعته سيبته ينادى عليا
ويا ذنوبى عشت زمان كنت المسجون والسجان
كنت انا جانى وكنت ضحية

† غرقت نفسى فى بحر دموع فى طريق عتمة مالهوش رجوع
سبت كنيستى وسبت يسوع سبت العالم يلعب بيا

† ونسيت اللى هناك مصلوب ونسيت حتى كلمة اتوب
صارت دقات قلبى ذنوب عايش بين شهوة وخطية 

† لكن وسط بحور احزانى حسيت بيسوع جوة كيانى
واشتقت انى اعود من تانى تمسح ايده دمع عينيا*

*التحميــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?jqy54vr75fqzcq9​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة ( شموع التوبة )
لكورال ( فيلوباتير )

نورى ياشموع التوبة وانطفى يا نار الخطية 
ده يسوع فتح لى قلبه عايزنى اعيش فى الابدية
نورى شمعة ورا شمعة وانزلى دمعة ورا دمعة 
وأصرخى لربى يسوع دى دموع التوبة بتقيد شموع 

نورى يا شموع الحرية خلاص هتحرر من العبودية
وتنتطفى نار الخطية واعيش مع ربى وفاديا
**نورى شمعة ورا شمعة وانزلى دمعة ورا دمعة 
وأصرخى لربى يسوع دى دموع التوبة بتقيد شموع 

نورى يا شموع كنيستى بعدت عنك ورجعت ليكى
رجعت تانى لحضنك يا امى بعد ما سيبتك وقسيت عليكى
**نورى شمعة ورا شمعة وانزلى دمعة ورا دمعة 
وأصرخى لربى يسوع دى دموع التوبة بتقيد شموع *

*التحميـــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?k5cwrnv6lcwan7r​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة ( أنا طبيبك )
فريق ( السمائيين )

بصيت فى عينيه خدنى بين ايديه قالى تعالى يابنى مالك باكى ليه

† لو عندك هموم اتركها عليا من الحنان محروم خد منى شوية
ده انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا 

† لو مريت بضيق وغدر بيك صديق ولا ضليت الطريق 
ارجع الي انا فاتح ايديا
**ده انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا 

† لو عايش فى صراع سابك الكل وباع ولا حاسس بالضياع 
ارجع الى انا فاتح ايديا
**ده انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا *

*† لو شاعر بالام او عندك اوهام ولا مش قادر تنام
أرجع الى انا فاتح ايديا *
*ده انا طبيبك وانا حبيبك ولا يرتاح قلبك غير ليا *

*التحميـــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?75oss5kaa25tk3c#1​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لما الدنيا تجرح فينا )
للمرنمة ( مريم وليد )

† لما الدنيا تجرح فينا واما نحس بخوف و آلام
ننده ليك ونقول يا فادينا تيجى يا فادى وتدى سلام
- تمسح دمعة تسيل ع الخد وترفع هم بقاله سنين 
قلبك طيب من غير حد حبك داوى جروح وآنين

† لما الهم بيملى القلب لما الحزن يبان فى العين
نصرخ نشكى ونبكى يارب تسمع لينا بكل حنين
**- تمسح دمعة تسيل ع الخد وترفع هم بقاله سنين 
قلبك طيب من غير حد حبك داوى جروح وآنين*
*
لما الحق يكون مهدور واما نحس بضيق جوانا
فجأة تشق الضلمة بنور تيجى يارب وتبقى معانا*
*- تمسح دمعة تسيل ع الخد وترفع هم بقاله سنين 
قلبك طيب من غير حد حبك داوى جروح وآنين*
*التحميــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?qe0dboeebv2ty78​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ناديتك وسط صراخى )*
*للمرنم ( روفاكى رأفت )

ناديتك وسط صراخى يا أمى خفت عليكى من عذاباتى 
كانت دمع عينيكى عليا شوكة تزود من آلاماتى

† شوفتى ازاى اولادى باعونى شوفتى ازاى بالسب هانونى
وكل جلدة فى جسمى يا أمى كانت رد حنانى وحبى

† ولا طريق الصلب يا امى كان مفروش كله من دمى 
رغم الشوك اللى على جبينى كانت نظرة عينى عليكى

† والمسمار اللى فى إيديا كان والحربة طريق للنور
رغم الدم اللى على عينيا كنت شايلك أغلى شعور

† وقلت آه يا أمى منهم وقلت آه وانا قابلهم
نسيوا انى جيت علشانهم ودفعت انا الدم بدالهم

التحميـــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?yh9eefvls257zsl
*​


----------



## angy_bebo (15 مارس 2011)

مرسي علي الترانيم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة ( نفسى يارب لمين تتركها )
للمرنمة ( فيفيان السودانية )*
*
نفسي يارب لمين   تتركها نفسي حزينة من الاوجاع 
بعدك ربي الكل تركها عايشة  تقاسي  الم وخداع 

نفسي يارب تطمن قلبي نفسي اسمع صوتك يناديني 
وفي اوجاعي القاك تحضني    وفي احزاني القاك تواسيني 

نفسي ابدا عمر جديد               نفسي ارجع تاني سعيد 
وانسي كل همومي معاك وانسي ان انا عشت شاريك 

نفسي انسي كل الامي نفسي اشوف صورتك قدامي 
نفسي تبدد كل ظلامي           نفسي ترجع ليا سلامي 
* 
*التحميـــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?3moco29otb8f5te​


----------



## tena.barbie (18 مارس 2011)

ترانيم حلوة جدا 

الرب يبارك عملكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة ( أنا بنتهى - مريم يا أمى )
للمرنمة ( مريم بطرس )

*
*† انا بنتهى من قبل حتى ما ابتدى يافرحة ليه عماله عنى  بتبعدى
مريم يا امي و ام ربى وسيدى مت وبمثل ان جوايا حياة

يا  عدرا انا حزنى وصل اخر مدى و زاد قوى حملى وهمى
بكتب وبحكيلك يا  امى ودموعى نازلة ع الورق ومغرقاه

†مريم يا ام النور انا جوايا  ليل وبتقل حملى مشفتش مثيل
قولى ليسوع يرحمنى من حملى التقيل غرقان  فى بحر من التعب عاوز نجاة

†مشاكلى ياعدرا دى فوق الاحتمال وهموم  سنينى اتكومت زى الجبال
ما فرحت واتهنيت ولا بيرتاحلى بال محتاج يا  امى تسندينى بالصلاة

**التحميـــــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?xxxv32hv42io10c​


----------



## dodo jojo (19 مارس 2011)

*رائغيييييييييييييين..بجد ميرسي​*


----------



## moraaaaaaaaaa (24 مارس 2011)

ميرسي جدا علي الترانيم الجميلة دي وربنا ينور حياتك:lightbulb::lightbulb:[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة ( الدموع ليل نهار )
للمرنمة ( مريم حلمى )

الدموع الدموع ليل نهار عايشة فى دموع

*
*الجراح سكنت طريق وانطفت كل الشموع
الدموع الدموع ليل نهار عايشة فى دموع*

*† الامل كلمة و دابت والسعادة فى قلبى ماتت
وقلبى ويا احزانه ساكت ايوة علمته الخضوع

† أيوة جرح اقوى منى ما فى ايد ترفعه عنى
فى العذاب عايشة لكنى قلبى بيصلى بخشوع
*
*† تجربة قاسية وقوية حطمت احلامى فيّ
لو بخاطرى وبإيديا كنت اطير فوق الربوع*

*† حتى مهما يا دنيا تقسى تكسرينى وتبنى يأسى
للمسيح انا سايبة نفسى ليا مين انا غير يسوع*

*التحميـــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?jcjoujolemm29c8​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ( راجعلك من بعد خطية )
لفريق ( بارثينيا )

† راجعلك من بعد خطية راجعلك من بعد ألام
طالب منك حبك ليا طالب نورك بعد ظلام

- ده انت بتشرق شمس صباحك على الاشرار ويا الابرار
ده انت واخدنى تحت جناحك وبترشدنا زى منار

† راجعلك من بعد عذاب راجعلك من بعد غيوم
زى الخطية ما طرقت بابك ومحيت عنها اى هموم

† راجعلك مشتاق لحنانك راجعلك بتمنى رضاك
وهاسيب كل الماضى ورايا علشان ابقى تملى معاك

† راجعلك اتحامى فى حضنك راجعلك فى عينيا دموع
راجعلك وانا عارف حبك هيدفينى ما انت الينبوع

للتحميــــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?dofen8xe8oli1s4
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لحظة جنون )*
*للشماس ( ساتر ميخائيل )

† كانت لحظة جنون هانت حياتى ويسوع يهون 
وبقسوة قلبى يخون قلبه الحنين اللى فدانى
والعدرا اللى قلت بحبها اللى ياما اخدتنى فى حضنها
شايف دموعها على ابنها يتفكرنى ده مات علشانى

مسيحى غالى مسيحى عالى وأغلى عندى من حياتى
صرخة بدموع ربى يسوع استلم عمرى وحياتى

† كانت لحظة ضياع سقيته فيها مر الخيانة والخداع
عبد ولسيه باع ولا همه يوم دمعة عينيه
و ازاى هان عليا اسيبه وحده يدوق المر فوق صليبه
وانا اللى سمانى حبيبه وانا اللى سمرت ايديه

† وكل الكون هيسمعنى مفيش قوة هتمنعى 
ولا عن طريقه ترجعنى
هعيش واموت وانا مسيحى
هصرخ لكل الناس دنيتكم بايعها خلاص 
انا اهون انا انداس لكن هيفضل غالى مسيحى

التحميــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?26uptug97fp6scf
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ( وسط الليل ربى كلمنى )
للمرنم ( ميشيل جمال )
وسط الليل ربى كلمنى يسأل مالك ارجوك طمنى
سهران ليه وعينيك صاحية مشاعرك ليه من الخوف مش دافية
اوعى تكون زعلان منى ازاى تزعل قوم فهمنى
فاكر انى سايبك وحدك وانى خلاص للناس بيعتك

قلبك تايه وصوتك ساكت نفسك تلقى ملجأ ثابت
عايز توصف احساس جواك عايز تعرف نهايته معاك
احكى معايا ومهما تقول هاسمع منك بس تقول
انا فاهمك من غير كلام حتى آنينك سببلى الام

عايزك تعرف ان حياتك اهم عندى من كل حاجاتك
كل ظروفك من ترتيبى عيش جواها وشيل صليبى
انا وعدتك انى احبك واسند قلبك واكلل تعبك
قوم من تانى عيش ربيعك اوعى تصدق انى ابيعك

التحميـــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?kj5d3feo0ofhcxg
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ( جوايا مشاعر )
لفريق ( ماريوحنا الحبيب )*
*
† جوايا مشاعر وفيض من حنين وكلام واجعنى مليان آنين
وقلبى بيصرخ بيصرخ ياربى انت فين وتبقى مين

عرفنى ذاتك ونور حياتى واكتب بإيدك خلاصى ونجاتى
نفسى اجيلك واكون معاك وقلبى هيفرح بوجوده معاك
*
*† بقالى سنين انا قلبى حزين كلى اهات مين يسمعها مين
وعايش فى جهلى وظلام اسرنى قولى ياربى انت تبقى مين*

*†* *عايش بدور طول السنين روحى بتاخدنى مش عارف لفين *
*اتاريك واخدنى بإيدك اليك وانا بجهلى مش عارف انت مين*

*التحميـــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?ci3j2r3r5j84p5u​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ( إبنك تعب )
للمرنمين ( إيليا بطرس - نرمين وهبة )

وقف تفكيرى خلصت حلولى لحد كده
مابقتش عارف انا اعمل ايه فى كل ده 
ده انا كتير عليا اللى بيجرى ليا 
املى اللى بيا ضاع واتغلب

مابقتش قادر ع الجراح ده سنين بحاول 
ولا برتاح ده حالى عليا بجد صعب
ابنك تعب 
ابنك تعب من كتر ضعفه وكتر حزنه دمعه هرب
جايلك وفوق كتفى الحمول عارف معاك انت الحلول
جايلك بدمعى عشان اقول إبنك تعب

مليت دموعى تاهت عيونى فى حزنها
مابقتش عايش وكل شئ فيا انتهى
ده انا من الخطية اللى عاشت فيا 
يأسى اللى بيا ياما كتير لعب

**مابقتش قادر ع الجراح ده سنين بحاول 
ولا برتاح ده حالى عليا بجد صعب
ابنك تعب 
ابنك تعب من كتر ضعفه وكتر حزنه دمعه هرب
جايلك وفوق كتفى الحمول عارف معاك انت الحلول
جايلك بدمعى عشان اقول إبنك تعب*

*التحميــــــــــل*
http://www.mediafire.com/?cz6459a46slfd35​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ( وسط الليل ربى كلمنى )*
*جميلة خاااااااااااااالص *
*تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ( يا نفسى )
**للمرنمة ( مريم بطرس )

ده المسيح هيسألك نسيانى ليه 
ايه يانفسى هتقوليله لما تمشى وتروحيله 
قومى توبى وارجعيله وارمى تقل خطيتك حالا عليه 

† يانفسى توبى وارجعى روحى ليسوع
روحيله ساجدة ودمعى اصل الدموع
هتغسلك وتطهرك ويسوع فى حضنه هيقبلك يوم الرجوع* 

*† يانفسى سيبى وودعى كل الشرور
لصوت إلهك إسمعى هتلاقى نور
علطول مصاحب رحلتك وسلميله برغبتك كل الامور
**

التحميـــــــــــــل* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?178j3x206uxtvgb*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*ترنيمة ( مجروح وحزين - نسينا )
*
*لفريق ( شباب البابا كيرلس )

نسينا نسينا
نسينا الدم نسينا الدمع نسينا الالم
و تهنا و روحنا وضعنا و آه مع الايام
نسينا وسيبنا بايدينا تركنا حضن فادينا
نسينا نسينا

† بنتغرب مع الايام وننسى اللى علشانا اتهان
نضفر تاجه بإيدينا ونحزن قلبه علينا

† نسينا وصايا فادينا تركنا صليبه بأيدينا
بنجرى ع الذنوب مشاوير ونمحى كل ما لينا

† بنمشى فى دروب الندم بنجرح قلبه بأكبر الم
ولما بصوته ينادينا ظلام الليل يقسينا*

*التحميـــــــل*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?gryx7gg62b1ndbs*​


----------



## دينا اسكندر (16 أبريل 2011)

بجد تحفه بس انا مش عايزه احملهم انا عايزه اسمعهم على البرنامج


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أبريل 2011)

دينا اسكندر قال:


> بجد تحفه بس انا مش عايزه احملهم انا عايزه اسمعهم على البرنامج


*برنامج ايه ياحبيبتى
معلش فهمينى قصدك
*​


----------



## دينا اسكندر (17 أبريل 2011)

انا قصدى اسمعهم عادى على الموقع بدون تحميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

* ترنيمة ( يايسوع تعبان )
للمرنمة ( ديانا ماهر )
*

*† أنا عارف انى بعشق كل حاجة تذلنى 
علشان شايفها فى صورة تانية صورة وراها بتشدنى

يايسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك
اسمعنى انا برمى بحملى عليك
مدلى ايديك انا عينى عليك 
دموعى تصرخلك انا محتاجلك ابرئنى يارب انا بجرى عليك

† انا عارف انى قاسم كل حياتى لناحيتين
مرة معاك مرة عليك فيا تناقض ويا آنين

**يايسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك
اسمعنى انا برمى بحملى عليك
مدلى ايديك انا عينى عليك 
دموعى تصرخلك انا محتاجلك ابرئنى يارب انا بجرى عليك

† انا عارف كل لحظة بعيدة عنك مش ضامنها
بس انا عايزك تقود حياتى تمشى بيها وتستلمها

وده مش معقول بترد تقول حبك ليا هيفيض فيا 
وهتبقى معايا فى ضلمة ونور
وبقيت مذهول بأنينى مشغول اب حنين 
و بتبين لمسات من حبك وانا مسرور

 التحميــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?89chp8xp0rmztgj
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مايو 2011)

دينا اسكندر قال:


> انا قصدى اسمعهم عادى على الموقع بدون تحميل


*هحاول يا دينا 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ليه يا عدرا )
للشماس ( بولس ملاك )

**†**نظرة عينيكى بتقولى انك زعلانة منى يا امى حقيقى
اصلى مقصر وعارف انى قربت ابعد وانسى طريقى 

 ليه يا عدرا شايف دموعك ليه عينيكى فيها كلام
ليه بتبكى مقدرش اشوفك وانتى عينيكى فيها ملام

† ايوة عارف انى خاطى وكمان عارف انى عنيد
بس انا ابنك واثق انك هتمديلى ياعدرا الايد

† جاى دلوقتى يا امى اقولك صلى عشانى فى كل اوان
واثق انك لو هتصلى هرجع تانى للحنان

التحميــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?6d8p7q6gsmgnzt9
 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * ترنيمة ( يايسوع تعبان )
> للمرنمة ( ديانا ماهر )
> *
> 
> ...


*ترنيمة جميييييييييييييييلة قوى 
+كان نفسى ادى تقيييم بس المنتدى منفعش

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 

آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ترنيمة جميييييييييييييييلة قوى
> +كان نفسى ادى تقيييم بس المنتدى منفعش
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> ...


*كفاية مرورك الغالى يا ابو تربو  
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( فى يوم رحت طاحونته)
للشماس  (ساتر ميخائيل )

فى يوم رحت طاحونته محتاج شفاعته ومعونته
رايح وناوى اقوله ع اللى فى قلبى كله
فضلت هناك طول اليوم واخد معايا الهموم
اب حقيقى فى حضنه انا عايش 
بابا كيرلس وسطينا عايش
لما اقوله محتاج يا ابويا 
بحنان بيقولى انا شايف

حكيتله بكل صراحة عندك يا ابويا الراحة 
ابنك يابابا تعبان رجعنى وانا فرحان
فضلت ابكى بالدموع وانا لوحدى فى وسط جموع
اب حقيقى فى حضنه انا عايش 
بابا كيرلس وسطينا عايش
لما اقوله محتاج يا ابويا 
بحنان بيقولى انا شايف

ولقيت صورته قدامى جميلة وليها شدانى 
شوفته بلبس نورانى وصوته الحلو ندانى
وبسلامه لقيته ملانى وبقيت انسان تانى
اب حقيقى فى حضنه انا عايش 
 بابا كيرلس وسطينا عايش
 لما اقوله محتاج يا ابويا 
بحنان بيقولى انا شايف

التحميــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?gjju4f7c36chb8b
 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ترنيمة ( فى يوم رحت طاحونته)
> للشماس  (ساتر ميخائيل )
> 
> فى يوم رحت طاحونته محتاج شفاعته ومعونته
> ...


*ترنيمة روووووووووووووووووووووووعة ومعزية جداً
أنا سمعتها قبل كدة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( لو تغسل دموعى عارى )

- لو تغسل دموعى عارى كنت ابكى ليلى نهارى
لو كان ندمى يفيد لو كان حزنى الشديد
يبعد عنى الخطية يجعلنى انسان جديد

لكن ياربى انت...انت فادى الوحيد
واثق فى ان حبك يغسلنى من جديد

- لو كنت مشيت فى طريقى ما تهت ابدا ياحبيبى 
لو كانت عينك عليا لو كنت ماسك بإيديا 
لو كنت صبرت عليا كنت شفت الحنية

لكن برضه انت ابنى وانا شايلك جوة الننى
ندمك ودموعك ديا غالية عليا وتسعدنى

- تعالى ابنى تعالى انا عندى لا محالة
ارجع وانت تلاقى نفسك فى اسعد حالة

اعمالى لا ارفضها وخرافى لا اهملها 
عينى دايما عليها سهرانة بتحرسها

-ياربى ما اقواك يالهى ما احلاك
انا راجع تانى حضنك لحنانك وحماك

التحميــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?6hzy494gjtf5fjt
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مايو 2011)

*جميلة يا حبيبتى *
*كلماتها رووووووووعة  *
*تسلم ايدك* ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( أنت الوحيد )
لفريق ( نى أنجيلوس )

انت الوحيد اللى بتسمع صوتى من غير ما اتكلم
انت الوحيد اللى تمسح دموعى وقت ما اتألم
انت عارف ذنوبى انت كاشف عيوبى
انت يارب ترحمنى ... انت يارب ترحمنى
انت يارب انت اللى تطمن

انا ليا مين غيرك اشكيله وقت الضيق 
دورت بين الناس ما لقيت زيك صديق
ولا اخبى عنك شئ ولا اخجل منك ابدا
ما انت عارف بضعفى وانت تسترنى دايما

**انت الوحيد اللى بتسمع صوتى من غير ما اتكلم
انت الوحيد اللى تمسح دموعى وقت ما اتألم
انت عارف ذنوبى انت كاشف عيوبى
انت يارب ترحمنى ... انت يارب ترحمنى
انت يارب انت اللى تطمن*

*التحمـــــــــيل*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ldmuljtj33cds8c*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( جايين بأمرك )
لفريق ( سفراء المسيح )*

*يارب **يا عالم بأوجاع البشر*
*يارب يا حاسس بألام البشر
يارب يا شايف دموع كل البشر
مين غيرك انت يلجأله البشر

جايين بأمرك نصلى لاجل كل الناس
ارفع الم ارفع وجع ارفع هموم كسرت قلوب الناس*
*ولما يتمكن الم قاسى ولما يتحكم وجع قاسى*
*انت اللى هتعزى وانت اللى هتواسى
مين غيرك انت برحمتك
تقدر تساع كل البشر تقدر بلمسة من ايديك الطيبة تشفى جروح كل البشر 
يااااااااااااااااااارب البشر*

*جايين بأمرك نصلى لاجل كل الناس
حاسين بتيار الالم سارح فى جسم الناس
وبنلتمس عطفك تمسح دموع الناس تغسل قلوب الناس
انت اللى حاسس بالالم جوه العيون تحت الجفون ساكن قلوب الناس
**مين غيرك انت برحمتك
تقدر تساع كل البشر تقدر بلمسة من ايديك الطيبة تشفى جروح كل البشر 
يااااااااااااااااااارب البشر*

*انزع قساوة قايين من ارضنا وجفاه
مايعدش يقتل اخوه ولا حتى يوم ينساه*
*املأ قلوب البشر بالرحمة والاحساس عمر قلوب كل البشر بالحب والاخلاص
صالح ما بين الناس انت اللى تقدر تحنن قلب ناس على ناس*
*مين غيرك انت برحمتك
تقدر تساع كل البشر تقدر بلمسة من ايديك الطيبة تشفى جروح كل البشر 
يااااااااااااااااااارب البشر*

*التحميــــــــل*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?9u5zqp0yom58gd9*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( دارى بضعفاتى )
للمرنم ( روفاكى رأفت )

† جنب البير كان فى سامرية عايشة حياة كلها خطية
رفضت تديك مية اديتها انت ياربى مياه دهرية

يارب انت عارف ضعفاتى دارى بكل مذلاتى وسقطاتى
مد ايديك واقبل توبتى ده انا يارب انا خاطى*
*
† وانا يسوع قالى هتنكرنى 3 مرات و الديك فكرنى
وانت بحنانك عشانى جيت ليا ياربى غفرت ذنبى*
*
يارب انت عارف ضعفاتى دارى بكل مذلاتى وسقطاتى
مد ايديك واقبل توبتى ده انا يارب انا خاطى*
*
† ع الصليب يسوع كان جنبى قلت ياريت تسكن قلبى*
*فرحنى يسوع وقالى فى الفردوس انت معايا يا ابنى*

*يارب انت عارف ضعفاتى دارى بكل مذلاتى وسقطاتى
مد ايديك واقبل توبتى ده انا يارب انا خاطى*

*التحميـــــــــــل*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?8cvfgsj9c7u239f*​


----------



## elie doumeth (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور جاري تحميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( مهما نشوف )
للمرنمة ( هايدى منتصر )

ومهما نشوف مهانة وخوف تجرى الدمعة فى عينينا
ما هانسيب ايد تاخدنا بعيد ما هانسيب لحظة فادينا
ومهما نشوف مهانة وخوف ما هانسيب لحظة فادينا

† ولو كان فى سمانا غيوم واحلامنا ابتدوا يضيعوا
ايماننا مش هيضعف يوم وحب يسوعنا ما نبيعه.

† ولو قاموا علينا الناس بإسم يسوعنا عايرونا
يسوع ادى نفوسنا خلاص وهما ايه بيدونا ؟!!

† ولو عيشنا فى زمن جارح وتهنا سنين فى تياره
يسوع بيداوى ويسامح وحاضن كل ابراره .

التحميــــــــــل
http://www.mediafire.com/?z6jxjmm2b7c14rz

*​


----------



## ميلاد كرم (15 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا ميلاد عضو جديد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

ميلاد كرم قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا ميلاد عضو جديد



*اهلا وسهلا بيك يا ميلاد
تقدر تعمل موضوع فى قسم الترحيب والتعارف 
*
*منتدى الترحيب  والتعارف*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( حضن ايديك )
لفريق ( قلب داود )

قلبى يا يسوع فاكر لما فى ضيقتى بيلجأ ليك 
واسيبك لما اكون قادر واشيل بإيديا حضن ايديك

غريبة انك بتسمعنى غريبة انك بترحمنى
غريبة يا رب تندهلى فى عز ما قلبى قاسى عليك

فى لحظة دموع بتملانى بلاقى ايديك بترعانى
ووقت غربتى المرة كنيستك بيتى ومكانى
وحبك هو يحمينى ومن اوجاعى يشفينى
واحضانك تدفينى ولا مرة بتنسانى

**غريبة انك بتسمعنى غريبة انك بترحمنى
غريبة يا رب تندهلى فى عز ما قلبى قاسى عليك
*
*فى لحظة اثام بتجرحنى بلاقى عينيك تفرحنى
غريبة انك تسامحنى وتنسى ياربى نكرانى
ولما اصرخ اليك ربى واقول كبر قوى ذنبى 
وقلبى من الفرح يبكى لانه رجع اليك تانى*

*التحميـــــــل*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?bzjtmf7lm9dx5j8#1*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( ادينى جيت )
للمرنم ( جرجس موريس )

من يأسى كنت بقول خلاص ماهى هى هى
ولو حاولت برضه هافشل ايه الجديد
وقلت هانسى هى يعنى جت عليا 
فى ياما غيرى فى الحياة عايشين بعيد
حاولت انسى نفسى ياما بس برضو فى دى فشلت
فى حاجات جوايا عايشة بس انا نفسى اتقتلت
يارب انا كاره فراقى واشتياقى ابقى ليك عمال يزيد

انا ايوة سيبتك مابنكرش وحاولت اعيش معرفتش اعيش 
لانى سايب روحى معاك
ووجعنى قلبى ومقدرش وادينى جيت يايسوع وناويت 
اعيش سنين وياك

انا عشت من غيرك حياة مكانتش ليا 
ولو عرفت من البداية هيحصل ايه
عمرى ماكنت اخترت احزانى بايديا 
ما انا من ساعتها وفرحى ضايع مش لاقيه
عايز اطوى الصفحة ديا وابتدى اعيشلك بحب
عايز افتح صفحة تانية واعوض اللى فات يارب
عايز احيالك سنينى يامعينى ضعفى قوينى عليه

**انا ايوة سيبتك مابنكرش وحاولت اعيش معرفتش اعيش 
لانى سايب روحى معاك
ووجعنى قلبى ومقدرش وادينى جيت يايسوع وناويت 
اعيش سنين وياك

التحميــــــــل

http://www.mediafire.com/?wz2luk5919ziya8
*​


----------



## jojof (30 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * ترنيمة ( يايسوع تعبان )
> للمرنمة ( ديانا ماهر )
> *
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا جميل على تعبك بس برضو مش شغاله عندى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

jojof قال:


> ميرسى يا جميل على تعبك بس برضو مش شغاله عندى


*التحميل يا حبيبتى ولا الترنيمة نفسها لما بتنزل؟
*​


----------



## jojof (30 مايو 2011)

لا التحميل مش نافعة نزلت ومش شغالة ونزلتها تانى برضو الترنيمة مش مظبوطة كلمتين من الاول ومن الاخر وبس معلش عارفه انى هتعبك معايا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

jojof قال:


> لا التحميل مش نافعة نزلت ومش شغالة ونزلتها تانى برضو الترنيمة مش مظبوطة كلمتين من الاول ومن الاخر وبس معلش عارفه انى هتعبك معايا


*مفيش تعب ولا حاجة 
انا برفعلك نسخة تانية خالص 
*​


----------



## jojof (30 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مفيش تعب ولا حاجة
> انا برفعلك نسخة تانية خالص
> *​



ميرسى ربنا يخليك ويعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

*اتفضلى يا جوجو
ده لينك تانى لترنيمة يسوع تعبان على موقع ميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?2e1rhfe1n6u9hr5

وده لينك من موقع 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/audio/-cT4MAKG/ya_Yasou3_Ta3ban.html

لو فى مشكلة قابلتك تانى بلغينى ونتصرف 
*​


----------



## jojof (30 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضلى يا جوجو
> ده لينك تانى لترنيمة يسوع تعبان على موقع ميديا فاير
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2e1rhfe1n6u9hr5
> 
> ...



للاسف برضو مش شغالين معلش انا تعبتك بجد معايا اسفة بجد


----------



## tena.barbie (5 يونيو 2011)

مجهود راااااااااااااااااااائع ربنا معاكوا بجد ويعوض تعب محبتكوا


----------



## ehab nabil10 (16 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ترنيمة ( ادينى جيت )
> للمرنم ( جرجس موريس )
> 
> من يأسى كنت بقول خلاص ماهى هى هى
> ...


الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## شكرى عياد (17 يونيو 2011)

روعه شكرا جدا الرب يعوضك


----------



## Marmora2011 (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا خالص ترانيم جميلة جدا بس كان نفسى فى ترنيمة اسمها سبنى اعيش لفادى وففيان ومجموعة معهم من المرنيمين لكن مرسى بجد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

Marmora2011 قال:


> شكرا خالص ترانيم جميلة جدا بس كان نفسى فى ترنيمة اسمها سبنى اعيش لفادى وففيان ومجموعة معهم من المرنيمين لكن مرسى بجد



*
بس كده 
اتفضلى حبيبتى 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/o0-SgC59/___.html
واى ترانيم عايزاها تقدرى تطلبيها هنا 
طلبات الترانيم
عشان نقدر نتابع 
سلام ونعمة* ​


----------



## maged abdo (3 يوليو 2011)

ترانيم جميلة ربنا يعوضك انا كنت عايز شريط ترانيم اقبل توبتى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2011)

maged abdo قال:


> ترانيم جميلة ربنا يعوضك انا كنت عايز شريط ترانيم اقبل توبتى



*اتفضل شريط 
اقبل توبتى.rar

بس رجاء محبة يا ماجد اى ترانيم او شرايط محتاجها يتم وضع الطلب 
فى موضوع طلبات الترانيم**المثبت *
 *سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (6 يوليو 2011)

مساء الفل على سباب المنتدى المبارك ممكن ترنيمه ابى ضللت


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> مساء الفل على شباب المنتدى المبارك ممكن ترنيمه ابى ضللت



*اتفضل اخى الغالى 

ابى ضللت *

*بس رجااااء محبة ممنوع طلب الترانيم خارج الموضوع المخصص 
طلبات الترانيم*

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*يا جماعة لو سمحتوا الموضوع ده مش للطلبات
طلبات الترانيم نحطها فى موضوعها المثبت عشان نقدر نجيب المطلوب
ده لينك الموضوع المخصص للطلبات 
طلبات الترانيم
رجاء محبة الاهتمام بالقوانين 
سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (7 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اتفضل اخى الغالى
> 
> ابى ضللت *
> 
> ...



الرب يباركك اخى واعتذر لعدم معرفتى بقوانين القسم


----------



## fidoo7 (8 يوليو 2011)

مجهود رائع .....شكرااااااا....


----------



## E&J (20 يوليو 2011)

الرب يباركك ..ويكافئك   ...... فلنمجد الرب


----------



## rooney93 (29 يوليو 2011)

حلووووووووووين جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## delpanto (31 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يباركك بجد الترانيم جمييييييلة جداااااااااا.


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على هذة المجموعة الاكثر من رائعة والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ابا مالك (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله ينور طريقك ويمجد حياتك كلها


----------



## ملاكك (5 يوليو 2012)

الف الف شكر على الترانيم الحلوه
ربنا يبركك


----------



## فريد_فايز (12 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك


----------

